

Palo Alto to NYC...No Pit Stops - jordancooper
http://jordancooper.wordpress.com/2011/02/05/palo-alto-to-nyc-no-pit-stops/

======
kbob
"For me, traveling to New York City was like an immigrant going back to visit
the old country. People there live in a dirty, dangerous environment, bound to
the land by some misplaced sense of heritage or tradition, unaware that the
key to a better life is simply to get the hell out of town."

\-- Jerry Kaplan Startup ISBN 0-14-025731-4

------
geuis
Really, can people stop with the poetic job offers? I'm a human being, not a
rockstar, a ninja, a monkey, or apparently Poe.

If you have a job opening, just state it. Say that it's in NYC and you are
looking for someone from the Bay area. Post some requirements and you might
get some more interested parties.

Unless you really are just looking for an emo engineer.

~~~
jordancooper
really...it's a filter...meant to weed out people like you and surface people
who we actually want to work with. go work at IBM

~~~
Udo
Many consider it a big warning sign if a job description contains the word
"leverage" or any such marketing speak. And unfounded hyperbole like " _When
you move here, you will be in the top 2% of engineers in New York City._ "
doesn't instill much confidence either.

I believe the reason for this lies in the sad fact that as software developers
we have all met a lot of business and marketing people who talk like that, and
speaking from personal experiences none of them were trustworthy. As an
engineer I don't want my managers to be cheerleaders; for many reasons, not
the least of which is they tend to turn into megalomaniac taskmasters who
exhibit a glaring disconnect from reality.

When you write stuff like " _really...it's a filter...meant to weed out people
like you and surface people who we actually want to work with. go work at IBM_
", you're essentially confirming these suspicions.

Now, Jordan, I didn't write this to diss you, I wanted to convey an
explanation where negative feedback may be coming from. As a developer I would
like to be impressed by ideas, not by enthusiastic type A personalities who
are quick to lash out against others.

~~~
jordancooper
dude, I'm a product person, don't have marketing bone in my body...

